
Oxdpus – attaching prebuilt XDP bytecode to network devices in Go - archrabbit
Hi,
I built a small tool (https:&#x2F;&#x2F;github.com&#x2F;sematext&#x2F;oxdpus) to complement the write up (https:&#x2F;&#x2F;sematext.com&#x2F;blog&#x2F;ebpf-and-xdp-for-processing-packets-at-bare-metal-speed&#x2F;) about XDP (Express Data Path) internals. The tool basically consists in CLI that offers various options for attaching XDP programs to the network interfaces, managing IP blacklisting, and so on. Unlike in my previous blog post, this time I had to come up with a fork of gobpf to bring the support for XDP programs in ELF object files. There is also a PR in the upstream repo which I hope will be merged soon.
======
stefant
What is required to use XDP for packet capture? Special NIC or drivers?

